# Basic Tips for Getting Closer to Reality



## Megan (Feb 9, 2010)

Does any one have any basic tips for feeling better, and speeding up the process of recovery?

*What i have learned:*

You can control what you feel-
Try testing something out: Put your hands in the form of fists and frown, and naturally you can feel yourself wanting to be angry. Your body is so used to these physical motions matching emotions that they are connected. When you do one, you feel the other. So if it works for anger, then it must work for happiness. Try smiling, just smiling. (Even though none of this feels like it did before dp, probably, it's still worth a shot, because what have you got to loose) By smiling you can feel your body wanting to lift and feel slightly happier. This all shows that we have control of our emotions, since we can control the physical aspects, too. (where was i going with this......) Since we can control our emotions we can trick our bodies.

Distraction-
Any time you have severe dp, don't give into the pattern of worry (Anytime you think about DP you give into the cycle that just makes it worse, you look to see that you still have it and it becomes a habit)- Instead of worrying yourself, try to do the opposite. Surprise yourself and do something to distract your mind, such as taking a shower, running, singing, etc. Each time do something different. Your brain will be too busy processing the sudden change, thus giving you the slightest hint of reality. Distraction is an escape from DP.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Great ideas.. Thanks. I will try these.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Human interaction. Touching, hugging, and being around others.

I haven't been able to hug my mom in 5 years. That's about the time the anxiety started too. I feel hot and uncomfortable just thinking about it. :/


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Megan said:


> Does any one have any basic tips for feeling better, and speeding up the process of recovery?
> 
> *What i have learned:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Megan (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish you all luck with it, and lemme know if anything helps.
I started reading the DP Manual which others have talked about on the forum, and so far so good. It's helpful.


----------

